# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2021)



## Orion (17 Abr 2021 às 22:44)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2021.10556/pagina-75#post-829134







Uma substituição da parede do olho pode estar para breve:






Seguimento  https://www.metoc.navy.mil/jtwc/jtwc.html / https://www.jma.go.jp/bosai/map.htm...hoon_all&typhoon=all&contents=typhoon&lang=en (escala diferente, mudar tópico no topo da página)


----------

